# Gunblx



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I remember building guns and ray guns out of legos as a kid. This takes lego guns to a whole other level. Pretty cool.

GUNBLX | Gun Building Blocks Sets, 1:1 Scale 3D, Gun Model Kits


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

GUNBLX - 3D Building Blocks For Gun Lovers - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

My parents tried to keep guns(really violence) away from me as a kiddie, and I admire their intentions, but they slipped up and still let me watch the Andy Griffith show.... I made a gun out of a stick.
Now, I'm all in favor of kids being creative, BUT legs/stick/airsoft/toy guns encourage TOY mindsets.
I believe we ought to give kids reall guns, under our supervision, and start teaching them REALITY EARLY, rather than progressive stages of reality. Jmo


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> My parents tried to keep guns(really violence) away from me as a kiddie, and I admire their intentions, but they slipped up and still let me watch the Andy Griffith show.... I made a gun out of a stick.
> Now, I'm all in favor of kids being creative, BUT legs/stick/airsoft/toy guns encourage TOY mindsets.
> I believe we ought to give kids reall guns, under our supervision, and start teaching them REALITY EARLY, rather than progressive stages of reality. Jmo


My father as a soldier. I was a soldier just a few days after high school.
The only personal weapon my father bought was a .22 pistol for my mother, right before he shipped off for Vietnam. That is, before his two, knucklehead sons started clamoring for guns. He bought his older son a Remington single shot .22 rifle, and I received a Squires and Bingham .22 carbine and a Harrington and Richardson 12 gauge, single shot canon. 
One way or another, great Americans come to embrace firearms. Hat tip to you, Jim.


----------

